# Visiting Mexico



## Kelly (May 24, 2014)

Was wondering if any of you guys live in the Rio Grande Valley of south Texas?  I fly into McAllen to do business down there, and was wondering if the Mexican towns in that area are safe to go into.  Thought I might cross the border and do some looking around....not interested in getting caught between them folks exchanging gun fire.  Any towns you might know that would be worth searching out safely would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 24, 2014)

try not to get beheaded while on your search...that may slow down gym time just a bit


----------



## Kelly (May 24, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> try not to get beheaded while on your search...that may slow down gym time just a bit



Yes sir...want to avoid battle...lol


----------



## event462 (May 24, 2014)

I'm in central texas and everything is easy access here. I'm not sure how far away from mcallen that is.


----------



## Kelly (May 24, 2014)

event462 said:


> I'm in central texas and everything is easy access here. I'm not sure how far away from mcallen that is.



You got a town you visit down there?


----------



## event462 (May 24, 2014)

not in Mexico.  I'm too scared to go there! Austin is the spot to go.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 24, 2014)

Seriously, Id love to visit Mexico one day but right now its not advisable at all. If you aren't mexican looking with an accent FROM mexico...you should just leave. Do NOT travel alone. Do not trust the pharms right over the border either. Good luck man and let us know how that turns out...barring you come back lol


----------



## Dtownry (May 24, 2014)

Grab me 50 boxes of stenox please. Thx.

It's a bad idea dude. Easy to get set up.  Don't do it.


----------



## Kelly (May 24, 2014)

event462 said:


> not in Mexico.  I'm too scared to go there! Austin is the spot to go.



That's why those Longhorn football players are so damn big.....


----------



## JackC4 (May 24, 2014)

Dude Mexicans don't even wanna go to Mexico, I told my boy I wanted to visit San Diego maybe drive across the border.
He's from Puebla he laughed and said they'll kill you mayne, no good


----------



## Dtownry (May 24, 2014)

You can go to Mexico dude...I do.  Just don't buy any juice.  Oh and watch out for this busty Jamaica looking stripper. Hot as hell but it's a dude. Trust me.


----------



## Kelly (May 25, 2014)

I finally heard back from my friend who lives in Mercedes, Tx. (Pretty much on the border) He's a big rancher/farmer there.  Good guy.  He says they always slip into Las Flores, south of Mercedes. He said its a well protected town.  Good bars, eating places, and shopping. ( didn't ask him if they have good pharmacies though, lol).  Anyone heard of this place?


----------



## Nattydread (May 25, 2014)

Never heard of it. But a good rule that I follow is get in and out of mex before the sun sets.
Ain't to much trouble one can get into while the suns up. I'm not talking about cartels and beheadings. I'm talking about coming home at 3 am and tring to explain to the old lady why my face is covered in stripper glitter.


----------



## goodfella (May 25, 2014)

If you do decide to go, just make sure you get back across about an hour before the sun goes down.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 25, 2014)

And don't get them wet....or feed them after midnight especially!!!! Oh wait, y'all ain't talking about Gremlins?? Carry on...


----------

